# Hello from Beantown, Red Sox Nation



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Yahya2. Have fun here.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to At


----------



## Boomerzuma (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome from Kansas!


----------



## Recurve Artemis (Mar 6, 2008)

*Hi from Northshore!*

I just joined myself! Nice to see someone from MA and who roots for the Red Sox! I'm on the Northshore of Boston. I shoot recurve now, but I also hope to hunt with a compound one day.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------

